# Installer OS 9 sous mac OS X



## telelh (25 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir s'il était possible d'installer mac OS 9 en "natif" sur une machine (G4 MDD bipro 1,25gHz FW400) tournant sous mac OS X. Demande assez bizarre mais j'aimerais faire tourner un logiciel audio (Pro Tools Digi 001) sur ma machine tout en gardant mac OS 10.4.9.

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Avril 2010)

Le seul PowerMac G4 qui ne puisse pas démarrer en natif sous Mac OS 9.2.2, c'est le "Firewire 800", tous les autres le peuvent, les MDD compris, que ça soit le modèle de 2002 ou celui de 2003.

Cela dit, si "Classic" est déjà installé sur la machine, il n'y a rien à ajouter, il suffit de sélectionner son dossier système comme système de démarrage dans "préférences système -> Démarrage. Si d'aventure, il est sur une partition ou un disque différent d'OS X, il est même possible de le sélectionner "à la volée" en maintenant la touche "alt" (Option) enfoncée pendant le démarrage.


----------



## telelh (27 Avril 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse claire et précise.


----------

